# extract background music from mp3



## vinayshah (Feb 1, 2009)

hello evrybody.. can any1 tell tht whether we can remove background music from an mp3...


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 1, 2009)

*tinyurl.com/agla74 

Use Audacity (freeware) or SoundForge if you need very fine grained control.


----------



## vinayshah (Feb 2, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> *tinyurl.com/agla74
> 
> Use Audacity (freeware) or SoundForge if you need very fine grained control.



sorry dude.. i have tried tht but i don't get a gud quality...
ok.. dude if u can help me out.. can u extract it for me..
the song is from an hindi film named "DOSTANA" released last year.. and the song name "Khabar Nahi" .. if u can just extract it for me and send it to me on ma id .. vinay.rulz@yahoo.co.in..

thnx dude..


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Err.. I don't have that song in my collection 

Try it out man. It's pretty easy and you'll learn some new stuff as well.


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

Use Av Music Morpher 4.0.69. I have used it to isolate voices.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 8, 2009)

try audacity great freeware


----------

